# home made outdoor wood boiler



## billie-t (Jan 12, 2007)

not really a boiler..open to atmosphere
have built one like most otheres..barrel in a barrel..but now am going to try and make one much more efficient..would love to trade ideas with others whom have done or are going to build thier own


----------

